# QA1 coilover conversion or Hotchkis lowering springs?



## Crzybone (Apr 9, 2011)

2 days of internet searches and I'm further from an answer now than when I started! I've got a 67 Pontiac Lemans 326, A/C, was considering QA1 coilovers up front. I've got Hotchkis 1" lowering for the back, hotchkis sways front and back, now the last piece of the puzzle (for now) is the front coil setup. I'm just looking for opinions on both the Hotchkis front springs (paired with a good adjustable shock) and the QA1 coilovers. Aside from the things I've mentioned, the suspension is stock. I'm after a more responsive, slightly stiffer suspension up front. The oversized wheels don't give me a lot of wheel well play!


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I am running the QA1s and am very happy with them. Although they sell sets that "bolt right in" if you are looking to stiffen up the front a new set of tubular control arms will be able to handle that load much better than the stock ones. The good thing about that set up is ability to choose spring rate and full adjustability of the shock. I have no personal experience with hotchkis but i have heard good things about them.
On a side note what size wheels are those and what size tire are you running??? Do you get any rubbing during cornering?? i am thinking about getting some larger rims and was concerned about tire rub


----------



## Crzybone (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks man. They're KMC Nova's, 20x10 (+18 offset) 275/35's on the rear and 20x8.5 (+35 offset) 245/40's on the front. The rear has no issues, but the front took some work. I had to trim and roll the fenders and I still get a little rubbing on hard turns while moving. It's very minimal, but I'm hoping that once I've upgraded to a stiffer, more sport-like suspension that it will be eliminated.

UPS man brought me this earlier this week:








arty:


----------



## JeffW (Aug 30, 2009)

I purchased and installed the Hotchkis springs (1" lowering) on my 68. Was a Bear due to the lower A-Arms hitting my headers and not getting enough of clearence. Had to fabricate own tools to remove. Putting the Hotchkis springs in was a breeze. I also considered the coil overs and would have gone that way because of their adjustability. My budget however pointed me toward the lowereing springs. I am very happy with the results. Something you might want to consider is to install urethane bushings in your a-arms when you have it apart. This will also stiffen up your suspension slighty.


----------



## Crzybone (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks JeffW. I ordered the qa1 conversion last night. The adjustability is what drove my decision. Thanks for the heads up on the bushings.


----------

